# Contemptor Pattern Dreadnought



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Was just checking around, is it possible for them to have two Heavy Conversion Beamers?

I think that would be awesome. The other weapons are mountable on either arms. So, I guess the Beamers are too? Any confirm of this?


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

The second edition of the FW Apocalypse book has a Mortis pattern Contemptor listed...so you will have the rules and points costs for such a beast as your twin Conversion Beamer Dread.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

So, that's a yes? I think it'd be great to unleash S10 AP1 5" Blast shots from 48" away  Twice! It doesn't count as Twin-linked right?

I think a Rifle Dread would be better anyways


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Yes is my guess...I haven't received my Apoc book yet. 
There is a pdf for the standard Contemptor available from FW and it states that the Dread with 2 HB's counts as twin-linked, so I would say the same applies to any set of dual weapons taken.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Troublehalf ...just received that updated IA Apoc book, and the dual Conversion Beamer build is *not* an option - they only went with 6 of the 8 weapons options for the Mortis.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Troublehalf ...just received that updated IA Apoc book, and the dual Conversion Beamer build is *not* an option - they only went with 6 of the 8 weapons options for the Mortis.


I kind of doubt that its worth making the contemptor to a Mortis class dread. Its a lot more expensive and shoots just like any Dread. You dont use its higher WS or the fleet rule at all.
The Cyclone is a bit expensive but hell, a dual DCCW Cyclone tooting one should be great fun, right :biggrin:


If this has Sonic Weaponry options Im gonna have a damn hard time resisting it. Want Sonic Contemptor! EC Contemptor! Gief!


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> If this has Sonic Weaponry options Im gonna have a damn hard time resisting it. Want Sonic Contemptor! EC Contemptor! Gief!


Sonic contemptor FTW!!!:so_happy:

you can write on the base "the hedgehog" :laugh:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Fallen said:


> Sonic contemptor FTW!!!:so_happy:
> 
> you can write on the base "the hedgehog" :laugh:


Id gladly write anything silly for a short while on the base if the option presented itselfopcorn:


----------



## da red berserker (Dec 5, 2011)

what would you equip a contemptor with if against dark eldar???


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> I kind of doubt that its worth making the contemptor to a Mortis class dread. Its a lot more expensive and shoots just like any Dread. You dont use its higher WS or the fleet rule at all.
> The Cyclone is a bit expensive but hell, a dual DCCW Cyclone tooting one should be great fun, right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> If this has Sonic Weaponry options Im gonna have a damn hard time resisting it. Want Sonic Contemptor! EC Contemptor! Gief!


Actually the mortis has BS5 instead of WS5, and in apocalypse it can count as AA if it stands still.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

MaidenManiac said:


> I kind of doubt that its worth making the contemptor to a Mortis class dread. Its a lot more expensive and shoots just like any Dread. You dont use its higher WS or the fleet rule at all.
> The Cyclone is a bit expensive but hell, a dual DCCW Cyclone tooting one should be great fun, right :biggrin:


It's not always about been as competitive and points cost though...the rule of cool has a place:biggrin: I'm building 6 Contemptors and that duall DCCW is one of them, although I wasn't going to give it a CML, but that does sound sweet (looks to see if I have the points to do that:victory.



da red berserker said:


> what would you equip a contemptor with if against dark eldar???


AC's are very efficient anti-DE weapons...good at both AI and AT. HB's are also fairly effective at AT, plus the Dual HB Contemptor is a sweet looking model.


----------

